# Sticky  Romania on SSC



## Fallen

Rhemaxos just posted this link in the "How to bypass Serbia" thread.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=502536

It's for "Romanian autostrăzi & drumuri / Motorways & Highways - România". Can you add this to the list please?


----------



## joce23

also

*Romania Railway Development News*

*Romania- Day by day photo*


----------



## Cosmin

Done! Thanks, guys.:cheers:


----------



## nebunul

Nu mai gasec thread-ul cu Oradea :dunno: :bash:


----------



## pescarush

:sly:


----------



## nebunul

nebunul said:


> Nu mai gasec thread-ul cu Oradea :dunno: :bash:


Intru aici http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20582415&postcount=3 si incerc sa dau click pe http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248485 si 

_*nebunul,* you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. _

Deci thread-ul cu Oradea a disparut?!


----------



## Fallen

La fel patesc si eu. Cosmin, enlighten us, please.


----------



## Cosmin

Hey guys, sorry, but my retarded pot-smoking ISP fucked up again and as a result I had no connection for almost 48 hrs.

I'll get back to you regarding that thread.:cheers:


----------



## nebunul

^^ Mind you, I thought you've had enough with SSC


----------



## Cosmin

Neah, I have no life.:nono:
:jk:


----------



## Cosmin

Oradea: Beauty and History thread is back. You should all be able to see it now.

Sorry for the screw-up (I'm pretty sure it was my fault) and thanks to Matthieu.:cheers:


----------



## nebunul

Cheers *cosmin* :cheers:


----------



## pescarush

another two polls added on the modern architecture section.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=749642

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=749614


----------



## Cosmin

Added. Nice job, btw.kay:


----------



## Rhemaxos

BUCHAREST - Lia Manoliu Arena (55,000)


----------



## pescarush

a new baby has born
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=804206


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Bravo pentru thread:cheers:


----------



## Cosmin

Excellent thread, *pescarush*.:applause: I've added it.


----------



## Le Clerk

Bucharest Metro. It's an existing thread with the name _*Bucharest Approves Subway to Airport*_. Maybe you can speak to the people in charge of the section to change its name into: *Bucharest Metro*. :cheers:


----------



## Claudiopolis

"Romania" - in the Italian section.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=817362


----------



## Cosmin

Nice to see such a thread. It's been added.


----------



## Cosmin

Le Clerk said:


> Bucharest Metro. It's an existing thread with the name _*Bucharest Approves Subway to Airport*_. Maybe you can speak to the people in charge of the section to change its name into: *Bucharest Metro*. :cheers:


Shite! Sorry for the late reply.:lol: No, let that thread die... maybe I'll even ask one of the mods there to lock it. I've started organizing info and pics for a Bucharest Metro thread there. My time now is almost completely consumed by school (last year:rock, finance/markets and other personal stuff, but bit by bit I'll build that thread. A little patience please.


----------



## pescarush

Palas Iasi la sectiunea General Urban Developments!!!


----------



## Cosmin

^^Added.kay:


----------



## Ayceman

Can someone ask an appropriate moderator to change the name of the thread about Dâmbovița Center to (...) | 155m | 34 fl | U/C from the current 145m 40fl 135m 31 fl?


----------



## Cosmin

I asked *wjfox* to do it.


----------



## joce23

Nimic nou, dar mi-am zis sa popularizez CT si pe la francezi. Probabil o sa intretin noul thread cu o postare pe saptamana pana cand vad cum evolueaza lucrurile. Am inceput cu ceva ce inca nu exista decat pe hartie : :lol: 

CONSTANTA - News urbaines et architecturales

* cred ca mai am 95 de postari; vreau sa-mi las tentaculele peste tot. :lol:


----------



## Cosmin

Added.


----------



## alex_zebe

CLUJ-NAPOCA - New Ion Moina (30,596)


----------



## Cosmin

Added. Nice stadium, btw.


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Acelasi historical area, doar in general european discussions

Timisoara - Romania - Rehabilitation & New Projects in Historical Area


----------



## Cosmin

Done.


----------



## nebunul

Bukovina, Bessarabia, Transylvania :nuts:


----------



## Cosmin

What's wrong with that?


----------



## nebunul

nebunul said:


> Bukovina, Bessarabia, Transylvania :nuts:


Bucovina, Basarabia, Transilvania


----------



## Cosmin

They're the English toponyms of those regions, I don't see a problem with them being in English or Romanian, it's just that their English versions are more in tone with this forum. And they're not that different from the Romanian ones anyway.

Didn't figure someone will get upset over this...:shifty:


----------



## High Mileager

Actually I was about to sugest the same thing as Nebunu'..

As these links are under "Romania" they should be prezented with their Romanian name..

Otherwise it's like writting Nueva York,under american section..more or less


----------



## Cosmin

This would mean rewriting all tags for each thread. Besides, it's Bucharest, not Bucuresti on the forum for a long time, and nobody complained.

Don't get me wrong, I'm ok with both the Romanian and English names. I just opted for English, because this forum is drifting towards Romanian-only anyway, not something I'm fond of, as you know.

Maybe I'll rewrite them sometime soon... shoud've though about it before.

P.S.: "New York" is already in English, the main language of this forum, so that's a pretty big difference. On the other hand, I wouldn't expect/want to see "Isle de France" instead of "Île-de-France", so point taken.


----------



## Cosmin

Ok, the names have been modified, but the tags were not. I might need to modify them later anyway, as we're trying to do some neat things with tags at an SSC-wide level, so I don't want to unnecessarily stress Matthieu with too much work.


----------



## High Mileager

Sorry for the trouble .. I was more or less ok with Bukovina and Transylvania..it's Bessarabia which made me feel that something doesn't sound quite right.Thanks anyway.


----------



## Cosmin

National Redemption Cathedral

Whatever... :|


----------



## AndreiB

Direct translation is difficult

Catedrala Mantuirii Neamului

My suggestions would be:

Cathedral for the Salvation of the Realm/Cathedral for the Redemption of the Realm.


----------



## Le Clerk

Mai, traducerea gasita de mine e intentionata a fi artistica - Cathedral of Redemption. Haiodeti sa o lasam asa. :cheers:


----------



## Cosmin

*Andrei*, realm n-are treaba cu neam.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/realm


----------



## AndreiB

Stiu, faceam si eu ca Le Clerk, licenta artistica. Imi place cum suna


----------



## pescarush

oh no!


----------



## Le Clerk

Yes, it's happening!


----------



## Du'Myth

:lol:


----------



## cornel001

:lol:


----------



## Fallen

I don't think this one has been reported before:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1062153


----------



## vinterriket

^^
Indeed 
List updated.


----------



## Cadîr

Nice pictures for a nice city.
I couldn't get the link to the Turkish football teams list shown on TV though


----------



## vinterriket

Un thread nou despre Bucuresti: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1416494


----------



## Laurentzius

Un thread despre o calatorie cu trenul intre Berlin si Ankara. Are si o sectiune dedicata Romaniei, in prezent in continua dezvoltare. Pozele din Romania incep la sfarsitul paginii 10. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423296


----------



## TracoRomanul

Rusii in vizita...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1442579&highlight=romania


----------



## iuli

Frumos reportaj... Mult mai reusit decat cel de dinainte.
M-a distrat ce a zis unu:



evian said:


> Бухарест очень похож на Каир.


Adica: Bucurestiul e foarte asemanator cu Cairo! LOL... ar trebui sa se uite la pozele mele, sau nu stiu ce impresie are el cum arata Cairo! )))


----------



## Fallen

A fost amuzanta remarca cu Cairo :lol:
Interesant reportaj. Multumim pentru link!


----------



## TracoRomanul

iuli said:


> Frumos reportaj... Mult mai reusit decat cel de dinainte.
> M-a distrat ce a zis unu:
> 
> 
> 
> Adica: Bucurestiul e foarte asemanator cu Cairo! LOL... ar trebui sa se uite la pozele mele, sau nu stiu ce impresie are el cum arata Cairo! )))


:lol:



Fallen said:


> A fost amuzanta remarca cu Cairo :lol:
> Interesant reportaj. Multumim pentru link!


Cu placere,
:cheers:


----------



## TracoRomanul

Superbele poze ale lui Cotiso incep sa faca valuri :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443435&highlight=bucharest


----------



## Cadîr

Lol, nu credeam ca pentru "han" s-a pastrat in rusa termenul de caravanserai.

Карава́н-сара́й "Hanul lui Manuc".


----------

